

Tinder Is Target of Sexual Harassment Lawsuit - hudibras
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/07/02/business/media/tinder-is-target-of-sexual-harassment-lawsuit.html?_r=0

======
electromagnetic
> And Silicon Valley of late has faced criticism over a lack of diversity
> among its ranks, which are overwhelmingly white and male. Facebook, for
> example, recently disclosed that just 31 percent of its 6,500 workers
> worldwide were women, and in its United States offices, more than half of
> all employees are white.

These are two wildly different statistics to group together. 31% is low for
females in the work place. However, programming is in the archetypal "male"
job category along with doctors, lawyers, etc. 31% is actually the ratio of
female lawyers in the US. It's also markedly better than the amount of females
in executive officer positions in Fortune 500 companies, which sits at 15%.

As for the latter: of course more than half of Facebooks __US __employees are
white! More than half of all Americans are white! Non-hispanic whites are 64%
of the population, if you include anyone who self-identifies as white or
European American you 're at 72%. What is Facebook supposed to do, black it
up?

~~~
emeltzz
What the hell does "black it up" mean

~~~
Spooky23
Hire more people that meet that demographic criteria at all costs.

------
privong
See significant previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7970993](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7970993)

~~~
dang
Yes, we're burying the current post as a dupe. That other discussion, by the
way, has fallen in rank purely from user flags. There wasn't any moderation
action on it.

------
crapshoot101
As always, these are allegations, but some of this stuff is truly awful -
especially the texts that Tinder in particular has admitted that Meeten sent.
Why do people act like this? What makes them think this is ok?

~~~
trhway
>Why do people act like this? What makes them think this is ok?

making f&ck you money before the brain finished development (which goes into
early adulthood) while raging hormones can easily overcome any frontal cortex
reaction.

~~~
parfe
That's a shitty reason. Don't excuse his behavior as though it was his age
that caused him to be a gigantic asshole. He acted badly and had peers who
provided feedback that supported his behavior.

18 years olds are empowered to make decisions on whether to shoot children
carrying a rifles.

This guy and his friend couldn't decide if calling a coworker a whore
qualified as work appropriate.

~~~
Crito
Was he excusing it, or was he _explaining_ it?

Pretty sure he was doing the later.....

~~~
richforrester
Exactly. Like the detective pointing out the killer's master plan, he was just
recounting the cause.

Don't shoot the messenger!

------
polemic
Hate the word "target" in the title. It seems to imply that Wolfe could have
chosen some other company to sue.

------
parfe
"Tinder is cause of sexual harassment lawsuit."

------
for_i_in_range
"and a text depicting IAC Chairman Barry Diller as a penis."

Yikes...

